# Richmond station bike parking dilemma



## Recycle (1 Jun 2014)

My work destination has changed so my commute is now train/bike as oppose to train/bike. So far I have been taking a Airnimal fold up on the train but its awkward because the trains I use are heavily congested and finding space with a folded bike is hit and miss, and there's animosity from some passengers.

A solution is to leave a bike locked at Richmond station with gold class locks so I don't have to travel with a bike. There is CCTV monitored covered bike parking but its round the back of the station so out of public view which isn't good. A simple hoodie is an effective counter measure to the CCTV so I'm not sure how effective it is as a deterrent.

I would love to use my Grasshopper to commute and a recumbent bike isn't an opportunistic theft target because not everyone can balance a recumbent and it stands out. Anyone with any experience of Richmond?


----------



## byegad (2 Jun 2014)

The problems with riding a bent is that it stands out. Left parked in Darlington town centre any of my Trikes will attract a lot of attention. Left over night... some of that attention is bound to be of the wrong sort.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jun 2014)

What's the distances. Knock up an old fixed. Not sure I'd want to leave a bent hanging about.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2014)

Recycle said:


> I would love to use my Grasshopper to commute and a recumbent bike isn't an opportunistic theft target because not everyone can balance a recumbent and it stands out. Anyone with any experience of Richmond?


You don't need to balance it much to put it in a Transit.


----------



## byegad (5 Jun 2014)

A friend had a recumbent tandem trike stolen from hi garage. The thieves ignored other recumbents and high end DFs to take the tandem. Stealing to order is the term and a bike thief would eye up your 'bent, probably photograph it, then find a buyer, before it is taken from the station park. While the rarity of 'bents does offer protection from the 'sell down the pub' thief, rather better connected and organised theft is a major problem.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jun 2014)

There is a nice little alleyway just next to that car / bike park that leads out to a quiet road away from the high street . Personally I wouldn't leave a nice bike there .
There is however somewhere to lock bikes up in the main high street itself although I don't think its a dedicated bike parking area . In plain view of everyone all day long though .


----------

